# 1836 Thomas Maston.



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

1836 Verge FusÃ©e Pocket Watch made by Thomas Maston.

Several serious but fairly simple problems: Barrel end of Chain missing, Motion Wheel missing, and all Pins gone from Dial Pillars.

Otherwise in very good condition. Train fine, Mainspring fine, Escapement fine.

Cases very tarnished, and several fractures on dial.

I think that, when it was made, it was quite old-fashioned - about 4 decades by my reckoning. It has a Graham Dial with small minutes and no inner ring, a high dome Glass (but not Bullseye) and a Tompion Regulator.



*Plate I. Working on Movement.* 15 sec.s, ap.=32, focus at min. of 7' but actual distance 2.5'

In order to examine the Mainspring, I had to remove the Balance C0ck, Balance, and Regulator Plate. I should probably be grateful for its late date, as it has a Barrel Bridge so I didn't have to dismantle it completely. The Balance Spring does not pass out of the Stud, so with no means of marking its original position, I had to repin it by trial and error; reassembling and winding a little each time and listening to the interval between the beats. I finally got it as close to perfect as I can hear.



*Plate II. Reassembled.*

This is a double-exposure with the Papers in both. Each exposure as above.

There are 5 original Papers, dated 1880, 1882, 1884,/ 1885 and 1887, and mine, dated 2011. If it was only used for 51 or 52 years, this probably explains the excellent condition of the Train and Escapement. I suppose whoever bought it originally got fed up with five services in eight years and got something with new. Polished Cases.



*Plate III. Going.*

Comparing with my "Chronometer" Watch (being the closest I'm ever likely to get to owning one), I have the Verge regulated to better than a Minute per Day, with the Regulator about central. It's difficult to tell because the Disc is not graduated, possibly because it makes about 1 1/2 revolutions in the travel of the Curb. It goes in all positions, from as far as it can be wound to tangental Chain.

The Barrel-end is missing from the original FusÃ©e Chain, so it cannot be wound to the Stop-Work. I have a spare Chain, but it is shorter than what remains of the original.



*Plate IV. Finished.*

Two keys are needed to operate it; a large one for setting and regulating (size 4, but in what system?), and a smaller one for winding and setting up (size 8). I have made a small key-chain out of the Watch-ends of two chrome-plated belt chains.

The Outer Case button and catch are completely missing, the steel strip broken at the rivet. I am not entirely sure what to to about this. I am presently using sellotape.


----------



## Gordon Renwick (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a watch inscribed "Thos Marston 6758"; not in use; only one small key; outer casing intact - although somewhat tarnished; paper inside outer casing printed "Robt Croal" Watch & Clock maker Alyth.

Can anyone give more info regarding its history?

G


----------

